# Valentine Jammies



## tonicoombs

So it's a bit early, but Jasper decided he wanted some Valentine jammies. "No heawts...too much wike a gurl", he said. He agreed to red, and he liked the sheep. He said they're the most comfy jammies he's got. And sorry, I couldn't resist posting the 'booty view'. His little butt, tail and legs are just too crazy cute for words.


----------



## FluffysMom

Too Cute


----------



## missiek

Oh my I love it! Hehe  love the booty shot as well. Where did you get those?


----------



## uniquelovdolce

i am in love w jaspers face !!!! he is such a boyish boy love him !! i love his red pjs how cute n i love his booty shot lol


----------



## aprilb

Toni, he looks adorable!:wub: What a sweet face he has. He looks very pleased with his new jammies!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita

LOL, he look adorable in his jammies. And I love booty shots. I have several of them of Aolani when he was a puppy cause that was all he allowed me to shoot - once he saw the camera he would run away


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

That is too cute for words!!! Love those jammies!!!!!:wub:


----------



## yeagerbum

OMGG SOOO CUTEEE!! :wub::wub::wub2: Jasper's face is just like a teddy bear!!:heart:


----------



## Matilda's mommy

:heart:hey handsome, I wuv your new jammies, you look so cute in em. Gosh just maybe my momma will get me some valentine jammies then we could be valentines:heart: I wuv your botty:wub: shot. wuv Matilda

Toni where did you get the jammies


----------



## SugarBob62

Awww those are so cute! hahah I love it!


----------



## Snowbody

Jasper - can I be your valentine? :wub::wub: What? Oh, I'm old enough to be your mother. :blink: I guess you've got a point. I just couldn't resist a Maltie in Red. You are hot. :chili:


----------



## Katkoota

AWWWWWWH :wub: CUTENESS overload in just one fluff and his jammie :wub:!


----------



## Orla

awww! super super cute!


----------



## bellasmummy

oooh those are sooooo cute!! gorgeous wee boy!


----------



## lovesophie

ROFL, so stinkin' cute! Look at that head tilt. :wub:


----------



## Maglily

Adorable!


----------



## bellapuppy

Love those jammies and LOVE that butt shot. He is so cute!


----------



## tonicoombs

He's got that head tilt down pat!! What a mess that boy is.

Paula, I found them on Walmart's website! I couldn't resist.


----------

